# New and improved Youtube Dirk Mix



## ImANowitness (Mar 17, 2007)

YouTube - Dirk Nowitzki 53pt Game/Playoff Mix


Much better than the other one where you had to listen to the same song for 5 minutes.

Youll enjoy this one alot more, trust me i was up till 5 am on a school night trying to get this bad boy done. What took the longest though was editing out allll the free throws.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Good work!

LOL... hopefully you got up for school today.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

All those highlights show me ONE THING:

Dirk's still a jump shooter.

I guess, if I can shoot like Dirk, why bother playing low-post?!?!?!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> All those highlights show me ONE THING:
> 
> Dirk's still a jump shooter.
> 
> I guess, if I can shoot like Dirk, why bother playing low-post?!?!?!


If he had a little more quickness (poor guy's 7 feet, and I'm picking on him), he could utilize the openings he gets because he's such a respected shooter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> If he had a little more quickness (poor guy's 7 feet, and I'm picking on him), he could utilize the openings he gets because he's such a respected shooter.


To give Dirk a little credit, he's actually driving A LITTLE MORE these days, but his improvement in passing is the biggest noticeable difference.

BTW, have you watched Bargnani (sp?) play? Wow... I see a heck of a lot of Dirk in that kid.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, have you watched Bargnani (sp?) play? Wow... I see a heck of a lot of Dirk in that kid.


I've seen some mixes on YouTube, and it's scary how he (and others to come) could actually build upon what Dirk has done. The entire NBA is an evolutionary display imo, from Kobe and Wade, to Dirk and Odom.

Everybody but Shaq – he’s just big. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Our e-mail is going down for about 10 minutes at 12:02...new server be installed somewhere.

Bye. :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok, I'm back...:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

And.... we are still here.

:biggrin:


----------



## ImANowitness (Mar 17, 2007)

sooo what do u guys think of the video? Anything wrong? Anything good? Please dont steal this thread!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Good work!


I didn't "steal" the thread until I commented on your video....

Now, how about the stock market today? LOL...

:joke:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Now, how about the stock market today? LOL...
> 
> :joke:


I'm waiting for a bigger slide.

:thinking:


----------

